# Alicia Keys - Schwangerschaft bestätigt



## Mandalorianer (28 Mai 2010)

Alicia Keys Schwangerschaft bestätigt – Hochzeit geplant 

Alicia Keys redet üblicherweise nur ungern über ihr Privatleben, doch angesichts ihres mittlerweile deutlich sichtbaren Babybäuchleins wäre weiteres Schweigen ohnehin zwecklos gewesen. So bestätigte ihr Sprecher nun kurzerhand, dass die 29-jährige Sängerin und ihr Freund, der Musikproduzent Swizz Beatz (31), tatsächlich ein Kind erwarten. Außerdem kann man den Beiden zur Verlobung gratulieren: Die Hochzeit sei noch in diesem Jahr in einem privaten Rahmen geplant.

Für Alicia ist es das erste Kind. Kasseem Dean, wie Swizz Beatz eigentlich heißt, hat bereits zwei Söhne (3 und 9) aus früheren Beziehungen. Alicia und er sind seit einem Jahr liiert und „sehr glücklich miteinander“, wie ein Freund des Paares bestätigte. 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

wünscht das Gollum *


----------



## Katzun (3 Juni 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch alicia


----------

